# 034 vs 036 stihl



## shoot501 (Nov 4, 2002)

How does the 034 compare to the 036 in weight and h.p. Can the 034 be made to keep up with it? How do these saws compare to the 257 husky? Thank's


----------



## treeclimber165 (Nov 4, 2002)

I don't think the 034 is available any more, unless you find one used.


----------



## stihltech (Nov 4, 2002)

*034*

I run a well used 034 and love it. A bit lighter than a 36 and I can see no difference in power, but it is no longer available in the US. Now if Stihlman gets a hold of one........


----------



## woodsjunkie (Nov 4, 2002)

Stihltech, what happens if stihlman gets ahold of one ??????
I'm looking for someone to tune a 036 up


----------



## shoot501 (Nov 4, 2002)

Is the 034 on par powerwise with the old husky 257. They were pretty light and seemed to have good power. My 257 has a busted case and I'm not sure I have what it takes to fix it.


----------



## tundraotto (Nov 4, 2002)

the 257 is (or was) 3.7hp. might want to get the 357 as it is now called, makes 4.4hp and 12.1# now like the 036 that has replaced the 034 (4.42hp,12.5#). 

The 357 is a ???? strong saw powerwise. There is a couple of people here on the site that love them. I think Gypo still has a sweet spot for that 357 that went everywhere with him a while back. alamia.com has the for $473 including 20"bar, chain & shipping and no sales tax.


----------



## jsikkema1 (Nov 4, 2002)

*034 vs 036*

They are really similar saws and are built on the same chassis- same stroke and almost all the same components.
The 034 is the predecessor to the current 036. They even made a 034 Super between the two which really was a early 036.
Here are some specs
<table border="1" width="58%"> <tr> <td width="16%">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">Model</td>
<td width="16%">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">&nbsp;Displ cc</td>
<td width="17%">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0"> Stroke mm&nbsp;</td>
<td width="15%">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0"> Bore mm&nbsp;</td>
<td width="36%">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0"> max power Hp @9500r</td> </tr> <tr>
<td width="16%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">034</td>
<td width="16%" align="center">
<p align="center" style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">56.5</td>
<td width="17%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0"> 34</td>
<td width="15%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0"> 46</td>
<td width="36%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0"> 4.1</td> </tr> <tr>
<td width="16%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">034S</td>
<td width="16%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">&nbsp;
61.5</td>
<td width="17%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0"> 34</td>
<td width="15%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">48</td>
<td width="36%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0"> 4.6</td> </tr> <tr>
<td width="16%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">036</td>
<td width="16%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">&nbsp;
61.5</td>
<td width="17%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0"> 34</td>
<td width="15%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">48</td>
<td width="36%" align="center">
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0"> 4.6</td> </tr>
</table>
<p style="word-spacing: 0; line-height: 100%; text-indent: 0; margin: 0">Jeff<br>
WFO</p>


----------



## tundraotto (Nov 5, 2002)

the 036 makes 4.42hp according to stihl:

Displacement 3.75 cu. in.
(61.5 cc) 
Engine Power 4.42 bhp
(3.3 kW) 
Weight
(Pwrhd only) 12.5 lbs. (5.7 kg) 
Fuel Capacity 1.32 pts. (.625 l) 
Chain Oil Capacity .68 pts (.32 l)


----------



## jsikkema1 (Nov 5, 2002)

That must be the Arkansas version... lol

That info came straight off a Stihl fact sheet 0457 236 000 and it may be pre EPA info since I have had it for a long time

I see it on my CD as 3.3 kW 4.5hp

So I guess they don't have their crap straight

Jeff


----------



## tundraotto (Nov 5, 2002)

LOL, Jeff I dont think any manufacturers have it straight anymore. The manufacturers seem to change the ratings every year or so without really doing any changes to the engine. The EPA mufflers probably do result in some of this like you said.

PS. We should have at least 7.63hp in Arkansas:angel:


----------



## shoot501 (Nov 5, 2002)

Thank's for the info. Maybe the 034 could run with a 357xp with a little work, what do you think?


----------

